# Animation maestro



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I need a little help from someone here with more knowledge than me. I just recently got an animation maestro and i'm not sure how you hook up a power source to it.I guess what i really need is a detailed description and a pic showing exactly how to hook it up.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

*Wiring and programming a Maestro unit*

I just finished hooking up mine and you will need a power supply with a plug adapter that will plug in one end. For ease of location, Radio Shack should have one. There are other locations on the web that sell these, ie. www.electronics123.com, and www.allelectronics.com, http://www.goldmine-elec.com/, but it depends on the plug size.

Programming is *very simple*. I have the dual system. To program this unit, HOLD down the #2 button and plug the unit in, the light will flash. This lets you know the old program is erased and you are now ready to program.

Plug in or hook up what ever the unit is to control. As you program, the prop or props will activate as you push the buttons. *This is known as real time programming. * If you push down the #1 button, that prop will turn on or off, depending on how it was wired, and #2 will also activate. This unit is great for the fact that your prop will work as many times as the button(s) are pushed.

On the terminal strip, C is your common, NC means the relay contacts are closed and the prop should be on or working without button activation, NO means the contacts are open, the prop won't work until the unit is activated.

The unit will work with a PIR sensor, *passive infra red * or a simple contact system wired to the trigger terminals, ie. pushbutton, switch mat, or sensor hooked to a relay. I have mine wired to a switch. When the button is pushed, the Maeastro will work and follow the sequence that was programed into it. The other way I activate it is with a Quorom PIR sensor hooked to a 5 volt relay, which is wired to the trigger terminals.

It also has an audio plug, I haven't used this yet, so I can't give any advice to this.

I am very pleased with my unit and I think you will also when you figure out how to work it.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

As an added note, Use additonal relays wired for 110 volts. I use only low voltages with the contacts on my Maestro unit. I don't want to burn them out.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Darkmaster, thank you for your reply and help. I really wish there was someplace to get a book or dvd or something that shows the different controllers and detailed info on how they all work and are hooked up.I have always used the combo flex units from hauntmasterproducts and the new monster guts unit looks very easy to use. I do like the features of the maestro and also the picboo but am not too sure how they are all hooked up for power supplies and such.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Darkmaster, thank you for your reply and help. I really wish there was someplace to get a book or dvd or something that shows the different controllers and detailed info on how they all work and are hooked up.I have always used the combo flex units from hauntmasterproducts and the new monster guts unit looks very easy to use. I do like the features of the maestro and also the picboo but am not too sure how they are all hooked up for power supplies and such.


I saw your thread. But I don't have an animation maestro to give specifics.

I'm working on a few examples to provide the type of information you are looking for. Hopefully I'll be able to post something by the end of the day.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That would be greatly appreciated Darklore to me and i'm sure alot of others.Sometimes it's a bit confusing untill you start learning. It really is a blessing to have found this forum and so many people so willing to share thier knowledge and help.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

kprimm said:


> That would be greatly appreciated Darklore to me and i'm sure alot of others.Sometimes it's a bit confusing untill you start learning. It really is a blessing to have found this forum and so many people so willing to share thier knowledge and help.


Follow the link below to a thread that will hopefully answer a few questions.

Zombie-F mentioned the possibility of a techno contest coming in 2010. Maybe this will put us all on equal footing. What I know....yawl know. What I know incorrectly....now so do you.

_I didn't include anything about servos...I'll leave that for another time._

Controller Information


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You just want to know how to hook up the power supply? You need a 12V DC Power supply with a plug on the end that matches the female power jack on the back of the AM. Bring your Animation Maestro to Radio Shack, and find a power 12V power supply. They have many different kinds of Male plugs that fit into thier customized power supplies, so pick one that fits, attachit to the power supply, then plug it into the wall. Hold down Button #2 like Darkmaster says and plug in the power supply into the back of the unit. This will ensure you are starting the unit clear of any programming.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Watch out for those R-S power supplies, though. If the A-M requires a *regulated* supply, you probably won't find it at R-S for less than $20. Even with shipping you can come out ahead at the online stores.

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/category/480/Power-Supplies/1.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks Otaku, that's true. IF he knows the exact size of the power jack he needs, that would be the way to go. I don't have an AM, so I don't know either. Maybe he could go to RS, match jack size and make a note of it then follow your advice by buying it online. If anyone knows if the jack size is standard, then by all means let us know!


----------

